# Sponge Bob...the Pingas Sellsman



## south syde dobe (Feb 19, 2010)

[yt]RdbOSpxmwf0[/yt]

enjoy


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow. I didn't think you could make Spongebob _worse.

_But congrats to zEl1tE45z for accomplishing such an achievement.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 19, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Wow. I didn't think you could make Spongebob _worse._
> 
> But congrats to zEl1tE45z for accomplishing such an achievement.


 
I think he did better than what they do on the show normally


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 19, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I think he did better than what they do on the show normally



Well I gathered that from you posting the video - But I'd be amazed if a 10 year old laughed at that, or was even remotely amused.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 20, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Well I gathered that from you posting the video - But I'd be amazed if a 10 year old laughed at that, or was even remotely amused.



lol but if they watch it then they would know that prune juice is important :3


----------



## Hir (Feb 20, 2010)

I _*hate*_ YouTube Poop.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I _*hate*_ YouTube Poop.


 You hate most things :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I _*hate*_ YouTube Poop.


 
I must now spam your mail box with these to show my appreciation :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 20, 2010)

youtube poop blows. always.
its always the same shit, add some pingas, some parts repeated over and over again, segements played backwards or very slowly and the editing is mostly extremely poor, like some 13 year old did it who just learned the word "penis"...
this video is no exception


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 20, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> youtube poop blows. always.
> its always the same shit, add some pingas, some parts repeated over and over again, segements played backwards or very slowly and the editing is mostly extremely poor, like some 13 year old did it who just learned the word "penis"...
> this video is no exception



Exactly.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 20, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> youtube poop blows. always.
> its always the same shit, add some pingas, some parts repeated over and over again, segements played backwards or very slowly and the editing is mostly extremely poor, like some 13 year old did it who just learned the word "penis"...
> this video is *an* exception


 
fix'd it for ya bro


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 20, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> fix'd it for ya bro



screw you hippy >:O
hippy sappin mah posts...


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah I don't like poops too much sowwy


----------



## Jelly (Feb 20, 2010)

welp
that sucked

thanks


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 20, 2010)

Except for me, I didn't think most people here liked YTP.

Now one that's done pretty well, people might get a chuckle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdcUR0oh4MQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjLz5CAVtXk


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> screw you hippy >:O
> hippy sappin mah posts...


 
but hippies aren't violent and hugs trees which I don't do but I love sappin ya posts :3



lupinealchemist said:


> Except for me, I didn't think most people here liked YTP.
> 
> Now one that's done pretty well, people might get a chuckle.
> 
> ...


 
The first one was alright but the second one was gold xD


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

I now officially have a reason to watch spongebob, a feat not accomplished by nick for over 15 years XDD


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> I now officially have a reason to watch spongebob, a feat not accomplished by nick for over 15 years XDD


 
What you mean to say is JIZZ IN MAH PANTS!


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Kitty0706's YTP's are epic. Walrusguy and Commandergwonam are awesome as well. Love my YTP!


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> What you mean to say is JIZZ IN MAH PANTS!


 
Noo... cause unlike half the fucking furry fandom, I am not a fag. 
I suppose I am one of the very few straight furry males in the fandom and I am proud of it.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Noo... cause unlike half the fucking furry fandom, I am not a fag.
> I suppose I am one of the very few straight furry males in the fandom and I am proud of it.



*raises hand* nobody seems to take notice of this straight guy here.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Noo... cause unlike half the fucking furry fandom, I am not a fag.
> I suppose I am one of the very few straight furry males in the fandom and I am proud of it.


 
pfft I've been straight longer than you have man but I don't yell it out to the world :\


----------



## Hir (Feb 21, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You hate most things :V


I don't hate you. :3c *molest*


south syde fox said:


> I must now spam your mail box with these to show my appreciation :3


If you do I kill you yes. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> If you do I kill you yes. :3


 
You can always try to kill me but I don't think you got teh *ballz* to be fucking with this shit


----------



## Hir (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> You can always try to kill me but I don't think you got teh *ballz* to be fucking with this shit


Okay :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Okay :3


 
whats your weapon of choice?


----------



## Hir (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> whats your weapon of choice?


Cock :B


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Cock :B


 
I bet you couldn't hurt a kitten with yours 

I'll use my fists :3


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 22, 2010)

Kinda funny, too many voiceovers, though. Check out SantaWithTeeth lol his shit's fuckin hilarious!


----------

